# Muddy Lush Watches Ducks



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful shots. Did you take them? If so, you're very talented. Beautiful dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks! I did take them, but I am not anywhere near as good as Ric on the forum.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful girl, Jill!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Love the pic where her tongue is out 

She is such a beautiful girl!

Hope her paw has healed nicely!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

How old is she, her coat is beautiful. Also, where were these photos taken (I'm assuming you're in the US, I'm not, and was curious as to which state this was). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow, Lush is beautiful. She just can't take a bad photo. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Amazing pictures of a beautiful girl.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She is a gorgeous girl. Great shots of her in action.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Katduf said:


> How old is she, her coat is beautiful. Also, where were these photos taken (I'm assuming you're in the US, I'm not, and was curious as to which state this was).
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lushie is two years old, and we live in Maine, the Northeast USA.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! She's gorgeous!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Awww. Lushie! She's my Golden crush. Love her!!

Great pics too!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful pictures of Lushie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Such a beauty she is and your shots are always great


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

gorgeous photos of a gorgeous dog!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Some more great shots Jill. Rik is good, very good but Lushie always seems to steal the show. She's such a beautiful girl in any setting.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Gorgeous girl and wonderful pictures too!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Woww.. great photos and a beautiful golden


----------

